# eye surgery



## car (7 Jun 2006)

Im trying to find out where the procedure can be carried out (pref in dublin).  Places I know for sure are optilase and blackrock.  From reading the key post, the mater private as well?

note: Ive read the key post, know the risks, read the disaster sites, seen the stats, recommendations etc, Im just looking for places that do it.

thanks.


----------



## liner (7 Jun 2006)

This is a list of places in Dublin in the golden pages online 

http://www.goldenpages.ie/search.ds?newSearch=true&what=eye+laser&where=dublin&x=0&y=0


----------



## ophelia (7 Jun 2006)

Exactly what 'eye surgery' are you refering to?


----------



## car (7 Jun 2006)

I was referring to laser eye surgery. 

thanks for the post carto.


----------



## Bongo (7 Jun 2006)

My wife went to Optilaze for a free consultation & found the guy who examined her very arrogant. Also he was not the guy who would do the procedure. They advertise a good price, but then there are add ons depending on the technology you opt for. 

After some research she got great references on a consultant in Blackrock Clinic (Mr William Power). Cost was €4,200 for both eyes using the latest technique versus €3,000 at Optilaze. No waiting list and all went smoothly. Now she has 20:20 vision which is causing me real issues as I can't get away with anything anymore (i.e. when driving, when making a face at her, etc)

Blackrock was worth the extra few Euro's for peace of mind & the consultant is excellent.  Best investment we've ever made.

Also, the Revenue will pay 42% of the cost by filing your MED1. 

http://www.blackrock-clinic.ie/?id=16

BTW - Do some research as there is different technology used by consultants & it appears there is no regulation.  Optilaze told my wife she wasn't suitable for the latest technology becuase her corneas were too thin, whereas Blackrock said she was suitable ( a bit worrying).  Don't know the technical details other than they slit the cornea.  She was driving the next day, unlike the older methods which have longer recovery periods as the cornea is very sore for a few days.


----------



## car (8 Jun 2006)

There seems to be 2 procedures in optilase, the standard 995 per eye or the newer waveform procedure at 1500 per eye which is more tailored to "the shape of the patients eye".  details on both on their website.  If optilase arent recommending everyone for the more expensive procedure,  I must admit I would take that as a plus more then anything else.   
Was  going to try consultation in both optilase and blackrock as it goes so we'll see (dyagetit? see? no?.. Im wasted here)


----------



## Sunster (8 Jun 2006)

I'm glad you've done the research and are aware of the risks. They are quite a common procedures these days but noones had it long enough to know the long term implications.
One of my best mate is a consultant ophthalmologist. He doesnt perform this procedure himself but states that none of the other consultants he works with, have had any of their own relatives recieve this procedure.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (8 Jun 2006)

Hi Ireland AM on TV3 this morning where showing a girl that got it done and it is continued tomorrow. It was done at the mater so try their web-site or phone them. The girl was saying she thought it would have been worse that it was the only sensation she got was when they positioned the eye for the surgery.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Jun 2006)

Please don't let someone who you found on the Golden Pages poke around inside your eyes. Talk to your GP and talk to others who have had the procedure.


----------



## Marion (8 Jun 2006)

I would be more interested in talking to somebody in the eye business - no discresepect to GPs.

Marion


----------



## Sunster (9 Jun 2006)

As a close friend to someone in it (the eye business)...he says you shouldn't...my wife asked if he'd recommend it for her short sightedness. 
At the end of the day, you only have 2 eyes, and if you're willing to accept the risks...fine go for it but do it only with someone very experienced at the procedure. This is certainly something you should shop around for the cheapest price for.


----------

